# New RTW Cruxible



## Neily_San

All,

I believe the Cruxible Type -A11 is now available on the MKII website.










My order is placed.

All the best. 
:-D
NeilySan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sriracha

Finally someone homaged an American military WWII piece!!!

I am in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Nice!


----------



## WaterWatcher

Love the apparent simplicity of this design while offering the heritage of WWII and the substantial engine in the NE15. Nice surprise.

Not sure if I will be on board immediately with the Hawkinge in my stable but always love the watches of MKII.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Love it, almost purchased a Hawkinge this week, but I think I'll be going with the Cruxible. I'm not a fan of the date model Hawkinge, but i think i could get down with the date window on this Cruxible. Seems like the watch face has the right proportions to support the date window.

Thoughts? Date or No-date Crux???


----------



## sriracha

I went no-date - more true to the original!


----------



## rudarb2990

The more I look at this one the more I am warming up to it. I didn't get the overwhelming "BUY BUY BUY" voice in my head, but I can respect the heritage of this type of watch. The case size to 39mm seems a bit too big considering the originals were in the 32-33mm ballpark. Sticking to 36-37mm would have been a hefty upgrade in my opinion, but I guess it comes down to what materials were available. Cant go completely custom when its RTW. I do like the blackout MKII logo and depth rating, subtle, but still marked! Hope this one does well for Bill!


----------



## Aceldama

Yeah, I’m not feeling it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Not feeling it...already have a Hawkinge!


----------



## gabbro

I think it's a really good looking watch. I really like it, and i would really jump in if there was a European retailer.
Unfortunately, purchasing it from outside EU increases the price (at least in Italy) of nearly 200 bucks. Definitely a deal breaker.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have and love the Hawkinge yet still ordered it... expect a splendidly wearable watch...


----------



## Thirdgenbird

It can’t really be 13.55mm thick can it?


----------



## wagoss122

Eh this one's not for me. Understand the homage but just too simple for my taste. Well executed however


----------



## RolexFan33

I'm so torn on this one. I have a hawkinge and the cruxible is super nice, just wish the dial and hands of the cruxible could be swapped into the hawkinge case. 

Still might order one and see how it wears but if I don't like it, I wonder if Bill will charge the restocking fee the website mentions. 

On that note, does anyone have experience with returns and Mkii? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

I usually choose the nato strap option on MKIIs, but this time I was drawn to the leather, with date.










All the best. 
:-D
NeilySan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Plat0

Nope. 

It was heartbreaking for me to see the Hawkinge pictured next to it... what was the point? Especially with a build up. 

I really hope we see more action out of MKII in the upcoming year.


----------



## cadomniel

It seems a little too thick for a simple pilot watch.

I still enjoy my Hawkinge but don't feel compelled to add this one to the collection.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

cadomniel said:


> It seems a little too thick for a simple pilot watch.


That's an understatement. It's too thick for a 200m water resistant dive watch.


----------



## TheMeasure

Back from WindUp. Although the lighting inside was atrocious for photos (plus the amount of people makes it difficult to snag quality pics) hopefully you can get a decent sense for how the Cruxible looks. Yes it wears very similar to the Hawkinge. Both are 48.50mm long with the Cruxible being slightly wider and thicker. For those that felt the Hawkinge was too small, I think the Cruxible would be a better wear. I love the large crown that was chosen. Bill went with a lume that is white in person (like BGW9) but glows green. One of my favorite details was the MKII logo and the depth rating in the gloss black where it disappears into the matte dial in certain lighting. Overall I really like the watch, I wore it for a good 10min while chatting with Bill and John. For me it has good presence on the wrist, I don't feel it's too thick, but then again I like the chunky-ness of the Hawkinge.




































































































IG: th3measure


----------



## TodaysTime

I think he did a great job on the design of this Cruxible (as he also did with the Hawkinge). 37mm would have been some nice icing.


----------



## sriracha

Feeling good about my choice - Had the Hawkinge but flipped it. Here’s hoping I hold onto my Cruxible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolexFan33

Is it just me or is the Cruxible pretty much the same size as the Hawkinge? (I know the Cruxible is 39mm as opposed to the Hawkinge at 36mm.)


----------



## sriracha

RolexFan33 said:


> Is it just me or is the Cruxible pretty much the same size as the Hawkinge? (I know the Cruxible is 39mm as opposed to the Hawkinge at 36mm.)


Hawkinge is 38mm - so yeah...they look very close in size.


----------



## TheMeasure

RolexFan33 said:


> Is it just me or is the Cruxible pretty much the same size as the Hawkinge? (I know the Cruxible is 39mm as opposed to the Hawkinge at 36mm.)


Yep as mentioned earlier about a mm difference in width, and they have the same case length at 48.5.

IG: th3measure


----------



## KNK

Very nice. But having the Hawkinge already (and loving it) this one is too similar for me. Also, the Hawkinge is already quite thick in proportion, the Cruxible seems to be yet a bit thicker... the 20mm lugs May hell that though. 

I think I’ll skip this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I probably would have kept my hawkinge if the lugs were 20mm. I'm intrigued but I preferred the hands and dial of the hawkinge. Tough call.


----------



## RolexFan33

well, I ordered one. It was a tough choice b/c I have a Hawkinge but the small detail changes sold me. *sigh* 

Gotta say thought - MKII is great. To be honest, I bought the Hawkinge as a travel "beater" a couple of years ago. Never really bonded with it until I walked the Camino de Santiago recently and now I LOVE it. 

A simple, rugged, well designed watch. Can't wait for the Cruxible to arrive.


----------



## RolexFan33

On another note, Bill must be selling these like hot cakes because I could have sworn the lead time notification on the website said 1 week when I ordered. Now it says 3 weeks. 

And now I'm wondering if it will take 3 weeks for everyone. Hmmm


----------



## Thirdgenbird

maybe his initial stock levels were just really low.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Bold!


----------



## Neily_San

Hi all,

I realise this may be a silly question : how might I know if my Cruxible order was early enough ( was it the first 15 ) to be eligible for the Victory Watch Cap ? Was there a reference to it in the confirmation email ? Or would it simply be a pleasant surprise when the package arrives ?

:-D
Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Another double off the wall for MKII.


----------



## Neily_San

I have received my shipping notice. Getting excited ! Now I just need the P300 

Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattsbeers

I would love to see some in hand photos. I was very underwhelmed by the release but maybe it’s one you have to see in person?


----------



## TheMeasure

mattsbeers said:


> I would love to see some in hand photos. I was very underwhelmed by the release but maybe it's one you have to see in person?


Check post #19.. apologize for the poor quality of photos the lighting at the event wasn't great.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Neily_San

Arrived this morning.










Thanks Bill 

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats! Looking forward to more pics. I really like the strap that was chosen for the Cruxible, it's a great color too. Enjoy!



Neily_San said:


> Arrived this morning.


IG: th3measure


----------



## panzerr

I am interested in this watch. The simple design speaks to me. My only reservation is the thickness. I wear a DA36 daily and at times find it's 12mms to seem a scooch thick when I glance at it. For me, the 556 hits the sweat spot at 11, so the 13+ on this watch is a bit off putting. 

Is part of the measured thickness due to the dome of the sapphire? That is, does it measure thicker than it appears?


----------



## MrDagon007

panzerr said:


> I am interested in this watch. The simple design speaks to me. My only reservation is the thickness. I wear a DA36 daily and at times find it's 12mms to seem a scooch thick when I glance at it. For me, the 556 hits the sweat spot at 11, so the 13+ on this watch is a bit off putting.
> 
> Is part of the measured thickness due to the dome of the sapphire? That is, does it measure thicker than it appears?


I have the Hawkinge which is great but feels a little thick for a 38mm watch. So will this one. Also, I don't think the Crucible is that necessary an addition if you have a da36, a paradive would be more interestingan addition for you, I think...


----------



## clouser

Neily_San said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> :-D
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In your photo, it looks like the date wheel is sitting a little high in the date window on the dial. Does it always look like that, or was the date in the process of changing?


----------



## clouser

Neily_San said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> :-D
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In your photo, it looks like the date wheel is sitting a little high in the date window on the dial. Does it always look like that, or was the date in the process of changing?


----------



## Neily_San

clouser said:


> In your photo, it looks like the date wheel is sitting a little high in the date window on the dial. Does it always look like that, or was the date in the process of changing?


Clouser,

I will take a look as soon as I can pride it off my wife's wrist !?
;-)

Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panzerr

Neily_San said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> :-D
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That crown is a boss! Love it!


----------



## cuthbert

That's definitely a well designed watch, I prefer this case to the one of the Hawkinge, my only regret is the thickness probably related to the movement chosen to power the Cruxible.


----------



## timeseaclock

Great watch, is it limited editon or not? Thank you!


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

timeseaclock said:


> Great watch, is it limited editon or not? Thank you!


I don't believe it is: https://www.mkiiwatches.com/cruxible


----------



## Toddinut

I was on the verge of getting this when I came across a vintage Hamilton and snatched it up. I’m happy with the Hamilton, but I still may end up with this one in the end. It’s too clean to pass up...


----------



## Toddinut

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Love it, almost purchased a Hawkinge this week, but I think I'll be going with the Cruxible. I'm not a fan of the date model Hawkinge, but i think i could get down with the date window on this Cruxible. Seems like the watch face has the right proportions to support the date window.
> 
> Thoughts? Date or No-date Crux???


 Definitely the date Crux.


----------



## longstride

I hava a question - if anyone knows - will/would the crown from the Cruxible fit the Hawkinge? The original MK XI had a fat crown which added to the visual appeal of the watch, I would love to fit the Cruxible's crown to the Hawkinge case....below is an original MK XI and a Hawkinge for a visual comparison of crowns.


----------

